# Wahoo set up?



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking to give some hints to the wife for Xmas... What is a good setup for high speed trolling ? Thanks


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Shimano Talica 2-speed lever drag!!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Generally for high speed Wahoo fishing you would need at least a 50w trolling reel. Some would say an 80W is needed. I do with 30 and 50's Tiagra's. When your pulling high speed there is allot of stresses going on with the equipment and the set up needs to handle this stress. A bent butt rod is a must..

The experts will chime in..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It really depends on how you're going to go about fishing for them. Wahoo can be taken on everything from fly tackle to 80W high speed trolling gear so figure a general game plan and pick tackle that can handle not only the wahoo you're targeting but the bycatch that WILL come with it. Me personally, I like a 50 class reel so that even the biggest wahoo can be boated in efficient times and still he able to handle that blue marlin that crashed the party. If you are looking into setups at a budget, you can't go wrong with a TLD 50. They hold plenty of line, have super smooth drags and they won't break the bank. The new Penn Squall 50VSW will be a good competitor for the TLD as well and is 50 bucks cheaper.

If you are wanting an aluminum frame reel, then a 30 class reel will work, but I strongly suggest putting braid backing on it. This will allow you to push your line class up to support higher trolling speeds when necessary.

I've always preferred stand up rods and something in the 30-80lb range is about right for either 30s or 50s but I prefer 50-100 class rods for 50s to allow them to be used for heavier purposes when needed

Hope it helps

I obviously didn't read every detail of your question. Stick with a 50 for high speed if that's what you plan on doing.


----------



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

Love this forum, probably going to go with the penn squall. Have a few lighter TDS's, 15 and 20 and they have been great, but the squall looks great and I will give them a shot. Will post a review next fall. 
For the rod, do I need bent rods? Can I get away with std rods and what length do I get? Should I use roller guides? 

When high speed trolling, how many lines go out?

Thanks


----------

